# Night vision scope



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going to give night huntiong a try this year and was looking into night vision scopes. I have read a lot of good about the ATN X Sight II HD 5x20 but it seems too good to be true for the price. Does anyone have any experiance with this scope? Thanks

Joe


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Go thermal. Every guy that has night vision that I know has gone thermal. I’m no expert on them, but this is the advice they all give and I trust them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Wallywarrior said:


> Go thermal. Every guy that has night vision that I know has gone thermal. I’m no expert on them, but this is the advice they all give and I trust them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your wallet allows, definitely go thermal, if not, the Xsight is a solid choice IMO. 
I have the 5x20, it works great with the NS550 and an IR bulb.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

jiggerjarvi said:


> If your wallet allows, definitely go thermal, if not, the Xsight is a solid choice IMO.
> I have the 5x20, it works great with the NS550 and an IR bulb.


In theory thermal or IR sounds great but go out a few times when the real cold weather hits and it is 0 degrees or less out the cold weather is tough on equipment and batteries, alot of the videos you see are from southern hunters or earlier in the year. Before you lay your cash out try shooting a few predators on snowy field without lights. I realize military grade could do it but a coyote or fox ain't worth that kind of coin to me. Half the time the wise ones cirlcle you a distance downwind in cover wind you and their gone.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

What about the other 1/2 of the time?

He’s asking about a certain product, just giving him 1st hand info on what he’s looking at. You may be right on the percentage, but I go hunts without success and it won’t stop me from goin again.


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have two Photon Sightmarks, one on an Ruger .223 and .17 bmag, i have been very happy with both. Was a big toss up between ATN or Sightmark.

It was a nice upgrade from lights. Bought a Bushnell IR monocular for scanninng. Doubt i will spend the money on thermal one day, only get out about 15-20x a year.


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

Anybody use the ATN for daylight hunting?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Wallywarrior said:


> Go thermal. Every guy that has night vision that I know has gone thermal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I night hunt and haven't gone to thermal, but we don't know each other so I guess you're not wrong.

I have a Photon and I think it's only weakness is the lack of a built in DVR. I bought one of the aftermarket ones and it was junk. I know the website that sells Nightsnipe offers one that works, just haven't bothered to get one. I was turned off by the ATN reviews and what guys were saying about having to immediately upload firmware. Not for me. Keep in mind, I bought mine several years ago.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I have an ATN X Sight II on my Ruger Mini 14. Due to its low-cost, I believe it is a pretty good value. I only hunt coyotes a few times per year, and wasn't interested in spending the money for an IR imager/thermal sight. Since it is digital, it works well in both daylight and dark. I upgraded to the more powerful illuminator, which I believe helps. I found it to be cumbersome for scanning so I purchased the ATN BinoX for scanning.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had a lot of old school experience, no lights snowy field. I would like to get a thermal imager to scan, then if satisfied get another ,use it as a clip on in front of my scope. Do they have anything under 1000 ? would it work on cold nights. Have you guys used yours 0 degree nights. I am game but not for Gen 4 stuff. When I see these guys taking game in the summer and early fall with electronics that is far from the weather I ve hunted. Appreciate some feedback.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a ran atn night vision and thermal. No comparison, thermal is a game changer. I have a pulsar trail 50 and can hunt all night in subzero temps on one charge no problem.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

calhoun said:


> I have a ran atn night vision and thermal. No comparison, thermal is a game changer. I have a pulsar trail 50 and can hunt all night in subzero temps on one charge no problem.


I ll check them out, thanks for info, back in the early 80s did quite a bit at night, they taught me alot about how they use the wind. thx


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

calhoun said:


> I have a ran atn night vision and thermal. No comparison, thermal is a game changer. I have a pulsar trail 50 and can hunt all night in subzero temps on one charge no problem.


Check the pulsar out, not in my budget right now, 4000.00 ouch, some day maybe


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Hackman said:


> I've had a lot of old school experience, no lights snowy field. I would like to get a thermal imager to scan, then if satisfied get another ,use it as a clip on in front of my scope. Do they have anything under 1000 ? would it work on cold nights. Have you guys used yours 0 degree nights. I am game but not for Gen 4 stuff. When I see these guys taking game in the summer and early fall with electronics that is far from the weather I ve hunted. Appreciate some feedback.





Hackman said:


> I've had a lot of old school experience, no lights snowy field. I would like to get a thermal imager to scan, then if satisfied get another ,use it as a clip on in front of my scope. Do they have anything under 1000 ? would it work on cold nights. Have you guys used yours 0 degree nights. I am game but not for Gen 4 stuff. When I see these guys taking game in the summer and early fall with electronics that is far from the weather I ve hunted. Appreciate some feedback.


check out these guys, they have a Facebook page (I don’t Facebook), or their website, O’neil Ops, they are cattle ranchers in the northwest I think, anywho, they hunt in brutally cold weather with all kinds of thermal, so it is possible! These guys look to be on the top of their game for that kind of predator hunting to me.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I use a thermal on the coldest nights batteries have never been a problem. Last at least 8 hours and that's the smaller battery pulsar makes for the Trail model. Night vision is good but thermal is great!


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

nick 74 said:


> I use a thermal on the coldest nights batteries have never been a problem. Last at least 8 hours and that's the smaller battery pulsar makes for the Trail model. Night vision is good but thermal is great!


what exact model do you have nick? so i can check out the features, if you don't mind.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hackman said:


> what exact model do you have nick? so i can check out the features, if you don't mind.


XQ 38 Pulsar Trail . Prices come down every year but you can't wait forever. Its expensive but still way cheaper than snowmobiling for a wintertime sport!


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Some good lights and a game call, are what you need to get started. Give these folks a call, good, dependable, Michigan Company https://www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com/


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

I have an ATN X sight 5x20, ATN IR850 illuminator, ATN battery pack,and 32 gig card for 500( firm)if anyone is interested. Pick up only. St. Clair Shores. Used less than 10x

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

